# evolution of a painting



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow Amazing work as always : )


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Babies have such wierd porportions. I couldn't believe how big I had to make his head.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

really nicee I love it !!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

bump or jump or lump


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Adorable, and a wonderful job (as always)!!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Merci, ma amie.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

I dont know how you do it time after time. Each one is absolutely perfect. I mean perfect. I would love to know how you do this kind of pin and ink. I know that isnt the right word for it, but its all I can come up with. I would mess it up for sure.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i use Japanese ink blocks and grinding stone and Japanese or Chinese brushes. I work from light to dark and lots of time waiting for it to dry in between.
Slow.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

INCREDIBLE. :shock: Every time I see a new painting, I feel like jumping out of my skin, I'm so excited! :lol:


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Woah, thats amazing! Great work! I am so jealous!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Thankyou, Back in the Saddle, as it was due to your referrel that I got that job.


----------

